# if you had $15000 for mods



## lightning2004 (Jun 25, 2005)

hey guys lets say after buying your car or truck and had $15000 left over for mods..what car or truck would this be? objective is to have the loudest,fastest street monster..not to interested in paint job or rims..but must look nice from the factory..right now im thinking maybe the new charger..but why does it have to be a dodge







any ideas?


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

toyota mr2 turbo (1993-1995 models). with $15K for upgrades you could have one hard to top street racer.


----------



## Fresh (Feb 8, 2004)

sti, built motor, t67, etc.


----------



## johndeere (Jul 21, 2004)

Well if it was my choice it would not be for the street. It would be a YJ with a 383 stroker, NV4500 tranny,Atlas transfer case Front and rear 14 bolt corprate axles and some big ol Boggers.


----------



## Derexan (Feb 23, 2004)

1990 Ford Mustang LX. 5.0.

Stock ET: 14.9

Modifications

All aluminum GT-40 302 block
Bored .030 over
Forged high compression pistons, forged crank
Ported Edelbrock aluminum Cylinder heads
Custom Made high lift cam designed for carbeuration
Edelbrock 400CFM dual carb
Blower 20 PSI
full lenth headers, H pipe to racing mufflers

Subframe connectors, Shocks/struts/springs

Battery relocation in rear.

Draglite wheels and mickeythomson tires.

Roll cage


----------



## "qickshot" (Apr 19, 2005)

dodge srt 10


----------



## Derexan (Feb 23, 2004)

For a truck...

2004 Tacoma, RWD v6.

TRD Supercharger with URD kit, URD water injection kit, Custom tuning, smaller belts...itd be fun


----------



## Dawgnutz (Mar 2, 2005)

Jeep Wrangler


----------



## sprtslvr785 (Mar 3, 2005)

69 Camaro
502 Big Block
Forged everything
roll cage but yet street legal
hooker headers
american thunder flowmaster exhaust!

11 sec street car..


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

Umm you didnt mention a base price on the factory car. But I would get the Corvette Z06. 500hp and 500TQ to start with.


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

johndeere said:


> Well if it was my choice it would not be for the street. It would be a YJ with a 383 stroker, NV4500 tranny,Atlas transfer case Front and rear 14 bolt corprate axles and some big ol Boggers.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You forgot to mention that it has to run on LP.







It will run perfect at every angle, and run much cleaner and better.


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Genin said:


> toyota mr2 turbo (1993-1995 models). with $15K for upgrades you could have one hard to top street racer.
> [snapback]1131189[/snapback]​


They're nice but they're too unnecessarily heavy to be a "top street racer" IMO.

For a car, with 15000 in mods I think the most potential for making something with a stupendous amount of horsepower would be a 4th gen Toyota Supra, the engine is built like a fuckin tank and you could dump in enough boost to be pushing 1000 hp with all that money to dump in mods.

But if all you want is speed, I'd just go with a bike. 11,000 dollars with no mods will get you 0-60 in 3 seconds and have you blowing the doors off anyone you want.


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2005)

Definitely an 87 Jetta.

--Dan


----------



## Jebus (Feb 29, 2004)

80's golf gutted with a V-tec.


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

69 RS/SS 396 if you can find one.









Truck wise, Id get a Chevy Diesel and ad a super charger


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

$15,000?

i would make a down payment on a house

Marco


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

my 04 dodge stratus


----------



## lightning2004 (Jun 25, 2005)

"qickshot said:


> dodge srt 10
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## lightning2004 (Jun 25, 2005)

marco said:


> $15,000?
> 
> i would make a down payment on a house
> 
> ...


allready have a house..lol

i was thinking between a supra twin turbo and a buick GN.


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

lightning2004 said:


> marco said:
> 
> 
> > $15,000?
> ...


Man, don't get the GN, get the Supra. Aside from being a car you can dump alot of horsepower into, it's actually designed to handle turns nicely which is more fun than some of the "handles like a brick but will go super fast" domestic cars IMO.


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

lightning2004 said:


> marco said:
> 
> 
> > $15,000?
> ...


Is there a price on the car you were shooting for? like 8-12k?


----------



## lightning2004 (Jun 25, 2005)

trying to stay 30k and below


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

Suprastore in AZ (something like that anyhow) sells an all bolt-on kit for like 8k to bring your TT to 800hp.


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

lightning2004 said:


> trying to stay 30k and below
> [snapback]1131325[/snapback]​


Dodge Neon srt. Will definatly reach 9s if you put 15k in it.


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

and yet... it's still a neon.


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2005)

Why spend so much on a car? Buy a guitar, and learn how to play. Buy a few hookers. Give some money to charity. Who gives a f*ck if you have a nice car...in 10 years, no one will.

--Dan


----------



## lightning2004 (Jun 25, 2005)

DannyBoy17 said:


> Why spend so much on a car? Buy a guitar, and learn how to play. Buy a few hookers. Give some money to charity. Who gives a f*ck if you have a nice car...in 10 years, no one will.
> 
> --Dan
> [snapback]1131344[/snapback]​


i hate guitar,i dont need to pay for sex,i allready give money to my church,and i give a f*uck what im driving.


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

DannyBoy17 said:


> Who gives a f*ck if you have a nice car...in 10 years, no one will.
> 
> --Dan
> [snapback]1131344[/snapback]​


Say that to the guys kept their 1960/70s era muscle cars. People will always love nice cars.


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2005)

Do you drive long distances?

Maybe if I drove long distances, spending 45,000 on a truck would seem reasonable. But other than that, it just seems like an ego thing.

--Dan


----------



## lightning2004 (Jun 25, 2005)

DannyBoy17 said:


> Do you drive long distances?
> 
> Maybe if I drove long distances, spending 45,000 on a truck would seem reasonable. But other than that, it just seems like an ego thing.
> 
> ...


i drive 60 miles forth and back to work but for that i have a 96 buick century wagon i got for $500..


----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

what kind of racing do u want to be fast in? auto x, drag, top end?..


----------



## lightning2004 (Jun 25, 2005)

you know whats funny..i dont really go to the tracks, or go looking for street raceing ..but its a thing with me i need to know ive got balls under the hood incase a moment should arise..lol


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

DannyBoy17 said:


> Who gives a f*ck if you have a nice car...in 10 years, no one will.
> 
> --Dan
> [snapback]1131344[/snapback]​


In ten years, nobody will care what songs you played on guitar, what revelations you espoused on in your blog, what personal triumphs and developments you had as a person or what simply brought a smile to your face. If you're living for notoriety you're chasing a misguided notion that will never be realized, the best you can do is simply live for yourself.


----------



## CTREDBELLY (Apr 8, 2005)

take a M3cab drop in a AA rotex supercharger supersprint headers, AA exhaust, Technik FMIC 25% larger than superchargers IC do get more dense air. change the pully to boost from the stock 7psi to 9 or 10psi and get a LSD and brembo 6piston kit

thats my bitch.


----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

ill be getting an e46 m3 during the winter.. black with red interior.. laguna seca blue with dove interior.. or alpine white with dove interior..
still debating convertible/hardtop and 6spd/smg..


----------



## CTREDBELLY (Apr 8, 2005)

jiggy said:


> ill be getting an e46 m3 during the winter.. black with red interior.. laguna seca blue with dove interior.. or alpine white with dove interior..
> still debating convertible/hardtop and 6spd/smg..
> [snapback]1131407[/snapback]​


i pray thats not gonan be your daily driver i think M3 owners that drive that baby in the winter should be SHOT.

get the cab u can always buy a hardtop for it. i like SMG faster shifts the SMG tranny is actually a 6speed with some extras so later on u could strip it down and get 6speed without tranny swap.

LSB is a rare color 04 was the last year in production.

personally of those colors i would get the AW with tan interior then on the outside go for a blacked out look.


----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

im buying it in the winter cuz rwd car prices drop..


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

elTwitcho said:


> lightning2004 said:
> 
> 
> > marco said:
> ...


actually supras arent known for there handling campared to other jap sports cars.. you could improve it with the 15g's but out of the box they have a tendency to loose the ass end


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

A 240sx with a SR20DET engine swap.


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

jiggy said:


> ill be getting an e46 m3 during the winter.. black with red interior.. laguna seca blue with dove interior.. or alpine white with dove interior..
> still debating convertible/hardtop and 6spd/smg..
> [snapback]1131407[/snapback]​


Laguna Seca Blue.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

crazyklown89 said:


> A 240sx with a SR20DET engine swap.
> [snapback]1132032[/snapback]​


hell yeah..


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

nismo driver said:


> elTwitcho said:
> 
> 
> > lightning2004 said:
> ...


Yeah compared to other jap sports cars, but compared to most american cars (with the exception of the corvette, most are just "straight line fast") it handles better and meets his other requirement of being able to pump out massive horsepower. An rx-7 will corner a whole ton better than the supra, but you're gonna need a ridiculous amount of work to get comparable numbers at the dyno.


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

elTwitcho said:


> lightning2004 said:
> 
> 
> > marco said:
> ...


Supras don't handle as nice as you may think. but they def. handle better than a GN. The only problem is, the average GN costs about 8 grand less than the average supra TT.

BAck to the question at hand, I would probably do what I am doing right now. 11 second street car this year, 10 second street car next year.....9's maybe the year after that?


----------



## lightning2004 (Jun 25, 2005)

i saw online a guy selling his twin turbo supra said it puts out 1000 hp and does the 1/4 in 9secs around 145 mph..but he wants around $55k's for it









id rather just buy a regular one and do all the work myself..no fun if everything has been done to it allready..


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

94NDTA said:


> elTwitcho said:
> 
> 
> > lightning2004 said:
> ...


But like I said, it's relative to what he wants. If he wants something to handle amazingly well, I *think* the rx-7 is one of the better jap cars in that category, but if you want horespower primarily the supra is probably your best bet out of the jap cars, and while it doesn't handle the best, it handles better than most american cars will.

And fast or not, grand nationals just don't look very attractive


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

elTwitcho said:


> nismo driver said:
> 
> 
> > elTwitcho said:
> ...


i agree about the handling compared to the GN, teh advantage the rx7 has is drastically lighter then the supra, it wont produce the same dyno results but on th estreet will be just as fast as a supra and handle better..

the biggest problem with high output turbo engines is driveability.. you have a choice loads of HP for dragging or better turbo spooling and driveablility, a twin turbo will give less lag but might still be hard to keep under control as it winds up..


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

elTwitcho said:


> 94NDTA said:
> 
> 
> > elTwitcho said:
> ...


I think the GNX looks more bad ass than the supra.
Look at this!


----------



## BUBBA (Sep 4, 2003)

I would Get a Truck.
I sold My 98 F150 Truck and regret not having a Truck..


----------



## BUBBA (Sep 4, 2003)

94NDTA said:


> elTwitcho said:
> 
> 
> > 94NDTA said:
> ...


My Friend Owns a GN with a Blower.
Nice Ride indeed..


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

94NDTA said:


> elTwitcho said:
> 
> 
> > 94NDTA said:
> ...


Yikes dude, if that's not senior citizen styling I don't know what is


----------



## BUBBA (Sep 4, 2003)

There Called Classics Twitch


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

elTwitcho said:


> 94NDTA said:
> 
> 
> > elTwitcho said:
> ...


Man, there has to be something wrong with your head.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

94NDTA said:


> I think the GNX looks more bad ass than the supra.
> Look at this!
> 
> 
> ...


uuuggghhh thats a matter of personal taste..

no doubt i respect the gnx for what it is but i think the supra is way sexier.. the gnx looks like a 80's mullet rocker uncle bens ricer..

the supra has a sleeker curvier body lines almost a semi exotic look..

stock:









modded slightly:









body modded nicely:


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

evo + 15k in mods = unbeatable The AMS 600whp kit is 10K.. spend the rest on suspension. 600 all wheel hp on 275 hoosiers on a road course = domination.

Gns are cool .. but uh, well welcome to the 80s? going 10 secs in a drag car is lame compared to holding 1.1gs in a high powered beast of a road racing car.

for anyone in the norcal area.. Kent jordan will be at leguna seca at his super street class leading evo on the 6th and 7th.. since going off course at leguna a few months ago he has one every single race beating up full race prepped viper, vettes, euro m3s, porshes etc with a mildly powered evo.. the handling on this car is unmatched. Leguna seca is the biggest challenge. There will be 3 very high powered vipers gunning for him..which he has smoked before. Looking for that trend to continue at leguna seca... but this is definately a very hard course on the car.


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2005)

elTwitcho said:


> DannyBoy17 said:
> 
> 
> > Who gives a f*ck if you have a nice car...in 10 years, no one will.
> ...


That's untrue, the developments I have in my life now could change lives of many people, my kids for example.

Getting away from that, I heard a good story on Breakfast Television today. A guy was driving a hyped up Civic and decided to drag with a police officer (by accident :laugh: ). The guy was being watched for, because apparently he raced all the time, and his exhuast was causing noise problems with the local residents.

Just dont get caught doing that lightening









--Dan


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

Road racing? Pfff....

I guess you need to appreciate the classics. It doesn't get more bad ass than this.








I would rather be doing that than flying around corners.
:rasp:


----------



## lightning2004 (Jun 25, 2005)

no i dont want that rice burner exhoust noise..lol..

just rumble that sounds like godzilla burping..lol


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Poseidon X said:


> evo + 15k in mods = unbeatable The AMS 600whp kit is 10K.. spend the rest on suspension. 600 all wheel hp on 275 hoosiers on a road course = domination.
> [snapback]1132103[/snapback]​


+ Mitsubishi reliability and build quality = frustration


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

you must have no clue what a modded evo sounds like then.. if your thinking it sounds like a honda or something you couldnt be further from correct.. there is no clangly high pitched exhaust sound.. at idle my car sounds like a mellow harley.. turbo charged cars dont sound like NA 4 bangers.. you have the nice flutter hissing popping and venting of a huge turbo for one thing. you will have a hard time hearing the sound of your v8 exhaust over a huge turbo spooling... that is the badest sound on the planet..



lightning2004 said:


> no i dont want that rice burner exhoust noise..lol..
> 
> just rumble that sounds like godzilla burping..lol
> [snapback]1132109[/snapback]​


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

Poseidon X said:


> you must have no clue what a modded evo sounds like then.. if your thinking it sounds like a honda or something you couldnt be further from correct.. there is no clangly high pitched exhaust sound.. at idle my car sounds like a mellow harley.. turbo charged cars dont sound like NA 4 bangers.. you have the nice flutter hissing popping and venting of a huge turbo for one thing. you will have a hard time hearing the sound of your v8 exhaust over a huge turbo spooling... that is the badest sound on the planet..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Again...opinions. I think Evo's sound OK at best.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

lightning2004 said:


> no i dont want that rice burner exhoust noise..lol..
> 
> just rumble that sounds like godzilla burping..lol
> [snapback]1132109[/snapback]​


you should get a 60's camaro or early 70's charger/roadrunner/cuda..

that would be sweet..




























challenger:


















road runner:


















charger:


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

:laugh: yeah true.. but are you comparing american builts dsms and all the rest of the cars? of japanese built evos? The attention to detail is insane on them for one thing.. far superior then any domestic anywhere in the price range.. and the engine is also unbreakable... clutch reliability for people who dont know how to drive a real sports car is a problem.. but if your spending 15K.. your buying a built ams engine for trade in plus 3K capable of 800whp and a fully built forged transmision with ralliart lsds for another 4K.. the full out racing parts are so cheap that you will have a hard time finding anybody that does not have an unlimited budget competing with you. How much is it to make a race ready vette vs the evo.. not that the vette wouldnt be better.. but you better plan on spending 100K on converting it to a race car.. 15K and you have an evo race car that will hang with a vette you spent insane amounts of money on. Its all about getting realistic

one other car to mod.. the lotus elise +15K for the forced performance turbo kit is one crazy fast car.



elTwitcho said:


> Poseidon X said:
> 
> 
> > evo + 15k in mods = unbeatable The AMS 600whp kit is 10K.. spend the rest on suspension. 600 all wheel hp on 275 hoosiers on a road course = domination.
> ...


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

lightning2004 said:


> no i dont want that rice burner exhoust noise..lol..
> 
> just rumble that sounds like godzilla burping..lol
> [snapback]1132109[/snapback]​


I don't know much about these kind of cars (i'm a truck person) but I doubt it would sound bad. I guess its all preference, in some trucks I prefer straight pipe from cat back while others are better fitted with a cat back flowmaster exhaust. I prefer low pitched sound, while others prefer high pitched scream. Friend of mine has straight pipe F250 and that motherpucker sounds great, you really hear the diesel wine.

Anyway, I doubt it would sound like a rice burner.:laugh:


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

im seriously doubting you have heard a cammed evo with an upgraded turbo in your neck of the woods..you probably hear a bunch of stock evos with a catback or something so you dont really have anythign to compare it too...

the sounds and sight of hooking up the anti lag ports on a jdm evo is awesome.. 
http://www.we-todd-did-racing.com/wetoddim...kZmQzMXk1NDE%3D

these vids are awesome also.. rally cars sound great.
http://www.gigigalli.com/video_gb.htm

here is an in car vid with me.. without cams (this monday finally!) at autox.. notice no ricey exhaust sound.
http://www.hastingsandmoranda.com/racing/bdk.avi

and here is my budy with his worksrally setup.. there is no muffler or cat
http://www.hastingsandmoranda.com/racing/marshall.avi



94NDTA said:


> Poseidon X said:
> 
> 
> > you must have no clue what a modded evo sounds like then.. if your thinking it sounds like a honda or something you couldnt be further from correct.. there is no clangly high pitched exhaust sound.. at idle my car sounds like a mellow harley.. turbo charged cars dont sound like NA 4 bangers.. you have the nice flutter hissing popping and venting of a huge turbo for one thing. you will have a hard time hearing the sound of your v8 exhaust over a huge turbo spooling... that is the badest sound on the planet..
> ...


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

Poseidon X said:


> im seriously doubting you have heard a cammed evo with an upgraded turbo in your neck of the woods..you probably hear a bunch of stock evos with a catback or something so you dont really have anythign to compare it too...
> 
> the sounds and sight of hooking up the anti lag ports on a jdm evo is awesome..
> http://www.we-todd-did-racing.com/wetoddim...kZmQzMXk1NDE%3D
> ...


That does sound pretty good, but it in no way beats the sound of a built mechanical roller sbc reving to 8 grand with a turbo or supercharger. No way, no how.

Oh yeah, in my neck of the woods, ALL we have are fast imports, a large amount of DSMs, WRX's a handfull of Evos, I'm kinda in the minority here.


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

go back.. i posted a clip of my freind cars making a pass by me lol It setup sounds mean...i have never heard a ricey evo.. but the evo IX has mivec.. which is sorta like vtec lol im hoping it doesnt sound liek a damn honda!.. but with turbo cars the exhaust is partial blocked.. its sorta gets muffled in the turbo area.. hence why it doesnt sound like a screaming honda.


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

Also, here is a video of a TA with the same cam/heads I have sitting next to me right now waiting to go in. It's going 11.7 with an M6, no juice or FI.

VIDEO
Also, X, I have about 12 Different adjustable suspension parts on my car. I can go from AutoX to Full drag set up if I want. I care about handling too, and my car handles pretty good for what it is. I might try some autoXing next year.

Also, he put down 417 rwhp after tuning, that was his base run.


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

Poseidon X said:


> go back.. i posted a clip of my freind cars making a pass by me lol It setup sounds mean...i have never heard a ricey evo.. but the evo IX has mivec.. which is sorta like vtec lol im hoping it doesnt sound liek a damn honda!.. but with turbo cars the exhaust is partial blocked.. its sorta gets muffled in the turbo area.. hence why it doesnt sound like a screaming honda.
> [snapback]1132173[/snapback]​


Not bad at all.....but put that video, and my video back to back...I think my stomps yours









Also, I have a better exhaust than that guy does, that was with mid lenght headers, I have full length/equal length headers with a similar catback + bullet muffler.


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

my first autox we had a beutiful heavily modified 2000? firehawk in our run group. He had a complete suspension upgrade.. huge aftermarket calipers all the expected engine upgrades. He was an experienced SCCA autoxer. This was at my first autox and I ran even with him during the main events.. during the fun runs after i was getting a feel for things i was consistantly 2-3 seconds faster.. its notable that at the time i had my car completely detuned. It was running a 10.1 A/R... and only making 186whp because of the detune. Thats says something about how power is communincated in the road in this car.. going into really tight areas the awd and limited slips take over and practically drive the car for you..i really thought this car was almost un crashable.. however in the last 2 weeks there have been 4 fatal accidents with evos across the country.. all very bad. AWD isnt invincible with balding stock tires!


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

Poseidon X said:


> my first autox we had a beutiful heavily modified 2000? firehawk in our run group. He had a complete suspension upgrade.. huge aftermarket calipers all the expected engine upgrades. He was an experienced SCCA autoxer. This was at my first autox and I ran even with him during the main events.. during the fun runs after i was getting a feel for things i was consistantly 2-3 seconds faster.. its notable that at the time i had my car completely detuned. It was running a 10.1 A/R... and only making 186whp because of the detune. Thats says something about how power is communincated in the road in this car.. going into really tight areas the awd and limited slips take over and practically drive the car for you..i really thought this car was almost un crashable.. however in the last 2 weeks there have been 4 fatal accidents with evos across the country.. all very bad. AWD isnt invincible with balding stock tires!
> [snapback]1132271[/snapback]​


I'm not saying F-bods are great auto X cars, I'm saying I don't need my car to handle any better for what I want. It handles better than 95% of the cars on the road. It is more straight line, and does a damn good job at it.


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

It depends what you want to use it for. Keeping your 30k cap in mind for the price of the car.....

Autox I'd build the hell out of an older 911 turbo, or any 70's or early 80's Z car.










For the strip I'd go with any of the more widely built v8's, or a Supra.

For a vehicle you'll use for everyday driving but want some balls I'd just keep building on your lightning. You don't even have to do alot to make good power. Here's a link to Kenne Bell's supercharger for your truck. They made 522HP/600 ft lbs @ 21 psi w/only big filter, chip, & throttle body. All they did was swap SC's.

Or you could do internals and a huge turbo, but that'll probably be too much for the street.


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

Poseidon X said:


> Thats says something about how power is communincated in the road in this car.. going into really tight areas the awd and limited slips take over and practically drive the car for you..i really thought this car was almost un crashable.. however in the last 2 weeks there have been 4 fatal accidents with evos across the country.. all very bad. AWD isnt invincible with balding stock tires!
> [snapback]1132271[/snapback]​


At the last autox I went to at Bremerton Raceway the only accidents we saw were with awd cars. 3 of my friends put thier GC8 Subaru's into the bushs ass first because of mid-corner throttle lift. It's just as easy to lose control of an awd car as a rwd.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

i like the porshe suggestion alot, its something ive been considering..

you could use it for crusing around or take it to the track..


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

that porshe is hotttt!.. real clean, i doubt you would find one like that for decent money though. The only reason i would not go a route like that is because when things start breaking.. and they will your talking major money to repair them! how much does a tranny for that car set you back? probably close to 10K..


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2005)

nismo driver said:


> i like the porshe suggestion alot, its something ive been considering..
> 
> you could use it for crusing around or take it to the track..
> [snapback]1132421[/snapback]​


Do people really race for like $10 000 at these strips? Like in the movies?

--Dan


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

dude heres a project, looks like a indy car


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

Poseidon X said:


> i doubt you would find one like that for decent money though.
> [snapback]1132428[/snapback]​


You can find nice ones under $30k. Here's link on Autotrader that has a bunch of European widebody 911 Turbo's.


----------



## Susp3nc3 (Jan 27, 2005)

my evo with full exhaust rumbles...very low. Sounds nothing like a "rice burner"...an evo is the best car u can get for the money, hands down. reliability is great, so dont dis it. better than an american car. And i know theres a lot of american car lovers on here so im gonna get a bunch of sh*t, but whatever. Im just stating my opinion...and you can state yours. But statistically japanese cars are more reliable than american cars. the only complaint i have heard about the evo is the clutch, but i think thats because people dont know how to drive. Anyway you can upgrade quite easily and not that expensively.


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

Susp3nc3 said:


> my evo with full exhaust rumbles...very low. Sounds nothing like a "rice burner"...an evo is the best car u can get for the money, hands down. reliability is great, so dont dis it. better than an american car.
> [snapback]1132466[/snapback]​


I disagree.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

Poseidon X said:


> that porshe is hotttt!.. real clean, i doubt you would find one like that for decent money though. The only reason i would not go a route like that is because when things start breaking.. and they will your talking major money to repair them! how much does a tranny for that car set you back? probably close to 10K..
> [snapback]1132428[/snapback]​


parts for 70's porsche's arent that expensive and thecar is fairly uncomplicated, there aircooled so thats one major system you dont have to worry about, there carborated so you dont have to worry about injectors or expensive complicated computers.. but you can still get good performance out of it and its a great project since you should be able to do most all of the work your self and really know the machine, build a connection with your project.. not relationships with shops and pay out the ass to get work done..


----------



## Susp3nc3 (Jan 27, 2005)

name a stock car under 30k new, that runs under 5's...and check out the handling on any car under 30k and drive an evo to compare it to. the brembo's ...stiff suspension are pretty damn nice for a stock car. I havn't driven any car that has better handling. I am all about handling, i dont care about that street racing sh*t. But i have driven ferrari's, porsche's, STI's, RS6, S4's, jag XKR silverstone, m3's ...pretty much most nice cars. Just not a lambo yet... and of course a mclaren or any of those







... actually the car i can identify the most with the evo as far as handling is the lotus elise. That car is incredibly light and nimble.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

Susp3nc3 said:


> my evo with full exhaust rumbles...very low. Sounds nothing like a "rice burner"...an evo is the best car u can get for the money, hands down. reliability is great, so dont dis it. better than an american car.
> [snapback]1132466[/snapback]​


your obviously going to be incredibly biased because of your love for your car.. just like any mustang owner will preach mustangs and so on.. the evo is a great car if thats what you like but its not going to appeal to everyone.. personally id rather have a sti over the evo..


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

Susp3nc3 said:


> name a stock car under 30k new, that runs under 5's...
> [snapback]1132481[/snapback]​


Well, the 2005 GTO goes 0-60 in 4.9 seconds, and with the GM employee discount can be had for under 30K. I would rather drive the GTO every day over the Evo, even though I think they are both pretty bland in the looks department.

I was refering to not new though, I still would take an LS1 over and Evo.

It is a matter of opinion again. Best car for what? For what YOU want, then probably. For what I want...no.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

Susp3nc3 said:


> name a stock car under 30k new, that runs under 5's...
> [snapback]1132481[/snapback]​


srt 4

but its a neon.. which the same could be said for the evo its fast but deep down it a lancer, which is really in the same market as the carola and the neon and cobalt..


----------



## Susp3nc3 (Jan 27, 2005)

lol yea i know its all about opinion. I shoulda just said for handling. The STI has nothing on an evo for handling...neither does the SRT-4...but yea its all about what you like in a car.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

Susp3nc3 said:


> lol yea i know its all about opinion. I shoulda just said for handling. The STI has nothing on an evo for handling...neither does the SRT-4...but yea its all about what you like in a car.
> [snapback]1132498[/snapback]​


yup some people dont want to hit corners so fast that it dislodges there dentures, but still want to leave there hair piece in the back seat pulling off a light


----------



## tinylilredbelly's (Jul 27, 2004)

hahah this kid... and his cars are just an ego thing.. ahahahahaha

yo knob gobbler.. while you inside eating dinner with your family and having all night starcrast binges.. were in our badass cars that WE care about doing stuff thats much more fun than squashing zerglings.

sure you may have a night life on friday and saturday, till 9(when the street lights go on) respectively. But We on the other hand.. Car owners, car entusiasts of all kinds can go meet up at any coffee shop and make instantaneous friends. I dont do these things. But its a life style... CARS ARE A LIFESTYLE ..

theres three catagories
theres me. Car entusiast- wash it, wax it, love it , care for it, maintain it, make it faster, make it louder, make it breath, make it your ultimate pimping street machine.

theres everyon else. - buy it drive it to work drive home

then theres you..- you sir are a moron and should definatly, if you dont already own a SMART.

You can be the richest man in the world and be driving a k car. you could be the same man look like a chipindale dancer drive k car and still not get any p*ssy.

where as I can look like bill gates and have females flock. just becuase my cars hotter than yours.


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

tinylilredbelly said:


> hahah this kid... and his cars are just an ego thing.. ahahahahaha
> 
> yo knob gobbler.. while you inside eating dinner with your family and having all night starcrast binges.. were in our badass cars that WE care about doing stuff thats much more fun than squashing zerglings.
> 
> ...


Using cars to get women, lol....thats priceless. 95% of women could care less if you have a hot car or not. The 5% that do are superficial bishes, and you can have those.

By the way, who are you talking about?


----------



## tinylilredbelly's (Jul 27, 2004)

and, really whats wrong with you guys.. .

EVERY MANUFACTURE BUILDS GOOD CARS, BUT THEY ALSO BOMB ALOT OF THEM TO.

You cant compare an evo to anything american. period.

compare your evo to a 1969 Hemi Challenger. you cant. so dont try.

The evo is a tuner from the factory, not a civic tuner cause there no such thing( i own two civics so stop) of course the best model of every manufacture is going to be a high quality car.

every manufacturer has there strong a week points.. so stop these oh american muscle stomps all these rice burners.. Shut the f*ck up you dont even know what rice is.

a civic EX 4 door done up is not rice... however if its done distastfully it is rice. I dont mind some dude with a 4 door base model putting on some rims and an exaust, but when that guy buys spinner hub caps, decals that fit no theme, spoilers that do nothing, and other stupid sh*t than that is rice and you can laugh at it.

Basically there's just a bunch of morons out there that dont know whats to far, or whats not enough.

s


----------



## tinylilredbelly's (Jul 27, 2004)

lol i dunno some guy on the first or second page.. and no i wasnt meaing it like that.. obviosly females dont know sh*t about cars... besides the select few(danica patrick id hit your Nos button) sure woman dont know sh*t about cars.. however they have one thing in common with all other females.. they are money grubbing hoes. if you car looks expensive and its a freshly painted piece of sh*t.. you can be like yah its the new concept lexus... oh its a lexus.. yeah it is... you can take off your panties now.


----------



## lightning2004 (Jun 25, 2005)

im going to look at some chevelle ss a guy has a 69 and a 72 he wants $12g's a pieace..i belive he said they have a 396 in them? not sure he didnt have too much time to explain..


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

tinylilredbelly said:


> lol i dunno some guy on the first or second page.. and no i wasnt meaing it like that.. obviosly females dont know sh*t about cars... besides the select few(danica patrick id hit your Nos button) sure woman dont know sh*t about cars.. however they have one thing in common with all other females.. they are money grubbing hoes. if you car looks expensive and its a freshly painted piece of sh*t.. you can be like yah its the new concept lexus... oh its a lexus.. yeah it is... you can take off your panties now.
> [snapback]1132554[/snapback]​


????????










WTF did any of this idiots three post have to do with any of the discussion weve been having here??

if anyone has a clue as to what these rambling post where about please clue me in because im wondering if im missing something here?????


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

lightning2004 said:


> im going to look at some chevelle ss a guy has a 69 and a 72 he wants $12g's a pieace..i belive he said they have a 396 in them? not sure he didnt have too much time to explain..
> [snapback]1132563[/snapback]​


dude SS 454 is the shizzle


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

The GTO is a pig.. i wouldnt wish that car on anybody. Why not just buy a real luxury car like a bmw 3 series if you consider the gto? if you want a sports car.. evo RS = 27,500 0-60 4.3 seconds, bolted aluminum roof, 13:1 steering ratio, huge brembo brakes, race ready seats, momo steering wheel bolt aluminum roof, aluminum hood doors and trunk, no sound deadening.. no radio, no power sh*t.., active center diff, helical front diff, rear diff, awd, boosts 20.3psi from the factory at 225whp on a mustang dyno 91 octane, pulls .95gs stock.. over 1 with just a rear sway bar... the 05 evo rs are pretty much unbeatable for bang for the buck sports cars.. I love the sti.. but its more for the guys that are half in between being a track junkey and a muscle head, you cannot compare the steering response and overal handling although its got alot more straight line stop light to stop light grunt. If i didnt live near the best roads in the country i would probably get something else.. if you live in northern california and own a muscle car.. well its retarted. It would be a death wish for any of those cars to attemp to follow me through carmel valley on a sunday afternoon. If you havent been in one of these cars on a race track then you really have no idea what is capable of.. faster stopping distance then a porshe 911... go into turns as hard as possible.. stab the brakes, give it some steering input.. all 4 wheels start floating car understeers.. front tires grip and bring it out of the turn perfectly.. gto can do non of the above.

JUST LOOK AT IT!!!









http://mapblast.com/(l521nn554wy4mu33ynslg...States&Type=Map
over one hour of insane turns and the most beutiful countryside in the country on this drive

funny thing is i was on my way to buy a gto when they first came out.. i remember stopping at the other side of the dealership where they had the mitsus because the evo there caught my eye.. i previously would talk sh*t about the car cause i didnt really understand what it was. Once you are in control of the wheel its all over, love at first steer. I started talking to the owner of the whole complex about the gto and he just told me.. hey i can sell you one of my gtos next door.. but do you want to drive a rebadged grand am or a world class legendary sports car.... the evo thats is sold in the usdm is the same exact frame that has won countless world championships in WRC.



94NDTA said:


> Susp3nc3 said:
> 
> 
> > name a stock car under 30k new, that runs under 5's...
> ...


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

nismo driver said:


> tinylilredbelly said:
> 
> 
> > lol i dunno some guy on the first or second page.. and no i wasnt meaing it like that.. obviosly females dont know sh*t about cars... besides the select few(danica patrick id hit your Nos button) sure woman dont know sh*t about cars.. however they have one thing in common with all other females.. they are money grubbing hoes. if you car looks expensive and its a freshly painted piece of sh*t.. you can be like yah its the new concept lexus... oh its a lexus.. yeah it is... you can take off your panties now.
> ...


I couldn't understand what he was saying either.


----------



## indecisive (Apr 1, 2004)

1st gen camaro, procharged 454, street driven :laugh:


----------



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

Just get want you want. Everyone has their bias opinions.

As for a Supra I would read up, because they can be money pits.


----------



## red&black (Feb 25, 2005)

i would say a sti and mod it to the max that 15000 allows. a couple of people around here have some loud ass wrx's and they have only added cat. backs.


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

sprtslvr785 said:


> 69 Camaro
> 502 Big Block
> Forged everything
> roll cage but yet street legal
> ...


10 second car if you add the nitrous


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

your better off with just some basic bolt ons if you go with an sti, then fixing the suspension, which needs some major money put into it... sti + 15K = 400whp? evo + 15K = 600+whp. Sti is more then 99.999% of people can handle anywy. haha.. i like all the people that think they can controll a 400whp race car. NOT! learn how to drive first with some driving lessons before you kill yourself. balance is better then power any day. but if it comes to which is faster.. the evo has dominated ever single evo/sti ( like the top 5-10 cars all evos lol) shoot out.. and has also owned them on the roadcourse and autox ( i.e. cyber evo.. fastest modified import in the world)

.. and if you want to go fast just screw all these other cars and get an ariel atom.. 53K and you have a car thats as fast as a ferrari enzo stock at the track! accelerate like no other car on the planet.. faster the a super bike on a road course! 0-60 2.8 seconds!... ahh everybody else just go home. I really want one of these cars... a 10 second car is weak compared to a car like this.
http://www.ariel.us.com/04/topgear.htm



red&black said:


> i would say a sti and mod it to the max that 15000 allows. a couple of people around here have some loud ass wrx's and they have only added cat. backs.
> [snapback]1132669[/snapback]​


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

> and if you want to go fast just screw all these other cars and get an ariel atom.. 53K and you have a car thats as fast as a ferrari enzo stock at the track! accelerate like no other car on the planet.. faster the a super bike on a road course! 0-60 2.8 seconds!... ahh everybody else just go home. I really want one of these cars... a 10 second car is weak compared to a car like this.
> http://www.ariel.us.com/04/topgear.htm


Dam







0 to 60 in 2.9 if you can shift fast enough :laugh:


----------



## Jebus (Feb 29, 2004)

lightning2004 said:


> im going to look at some chevelle ss a guy has a 69 and a 72 he wants $12g's a pieace..i belive he said they have a 396 in them? not sure he didnt have too much time to explain..
> [snapback]1132563[/snapback]​


Buy it and if you can't get a 67 camaro.


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

The GTO has an interior 10 times better than the evo, plus has 405 hp and IRS, thats enough for me.


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

agreed evos blow....they're hidious i think....i love the new GTO's.....i really don't give a sh*t bout what my dream car is....i jus care bout that my vehicle gets me from point A to point B and its somewhat practical on gas.....hell i drive an omni and i could prolly beat it in a footrace, but the ugly beast keeps on a tickin.....oh BTW did i say Evos were hidious







other then that if i could have a car I'd take a new vette


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

lightning2004 said:


> "qickshot said:
> 
> 
> > dodge srt 10
> ...


Im a huge MKIV fan, but given the choice between a Buick GN w/ 15k in mods vs (btw it a GNX?) a MKIV with 15k in mods, id take the GN(x) for pure speed any day of the week. Im sorry but sh*t for a supra is expensive as hell now. Every 16 yr old kid wants one. Also, the comment about 1000rwhp in a supra with 15k in mods, aint gonna happen. 1000rwhp supra gonna run u 25k plus. Go check out what guys are selling their BPU(+) dawgs for. Roughly 550-650rwhp, 35-50k and this is one that has a shitload of miles and has been ridden like a $2 hooker.


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

Ex0dus said:


> lightning2004 said:
> 
> 
> > "qickshot said:
> ...


Thank you, finally someone that feels the same way I do.


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

cant believe you guys are comparing gto looks to the evo .. gto looks like a grandpa car.. the evo looks like a race/ rally car which is what is.. it also stand out in a crowd and actually gets all kinds of stares. people dont stare at gtos, they are like plain oatmeal.









in the end people will be happy to forget about the gto.. it already has awful resell value. evo will always be a rare classic with hi re sell.. it had the highest resell value % last year and they are they are still going 25-28 used with slight mods and even more with more mods. they are selling 04 gtos brand new for 22-24K of the lot cause they cant sell them while they are asking 41 for evo MRs in san jose. These two cars are supposed to have the same MSRP..


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

Poseidon X said:


> cant believe you guys are comparing gto looks to the evo .. gto looks like a grandpa car.. the evo looks like a race/ rally car which is what is.. it also stand out in a crowd and actually gets all kinds of stares. people dont stare at gtos, they are like plain oatmeal.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can't beleive you think the Evo looks sooo much better than a GTO. They both are not very attractive, but the evo is as bland as they come in my book. Couple that with a giant wing, it looks like a typical ricer, just doesn't perform like one. The main reason the Evo sells well is it appeals to the AWD turbo crowd.


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

Poseidon X said:


> your better off with just some basic bolt ons if you go with an sti, then fixing the suspension, which needs some major money put into it... sti + 15K = 400whp? evo + 15K = 600+whp.
> [snapback]1132836[/snapback]​


The STi doesn't need major money put into the suspension. Change out the steering rack and it's got the same steering input as an Evo. Hell you can get a RevLab of Crucial Column which have your choice of 12.5:1 or even 11.5:1. The only difference between the Evo and STi you're feeling is the steering rack.

But steering rack aside, they have almost the exact same suspension. They have almost the same weight distribution, weigh within 30lbs of each other, have the exact same numbers on the the skidpad, etc.. They're almost identical in every way.

And $15k will buy you a hell of a lot more than 400whp. I-Speed's 2.6L Crawford S4 engine is only $7k and makes 604whp. I can't believe you're so closed-minded to think the EVO is the best car ever created and has no equal. The STi is every bit as fast, and handles every bit as well as the EVO. Remember, the 4g63 has had more than 12 years for people to find what works with it. The EJ257 has only been around for 3 years.


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

Also...stares? You are trying to tell me the evo gets a bunch of stares??? It may get more than a GTO, but unless you know whats under the hood, it looks lke any average boxy, snub nosed, 4 door econo cruiser. I've seen ford taurus's with better styling cues. Whenever I am driving around with my non car savy friends, and see an evo, I point it out like "There is a bad ass evo" Most of the time, they completely miss the car I am pointing at, or if they do actually see the car, they say "Whats so special about that?" And we DO have a couple really nice evos in my town.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

well i dont know what i would actually add if i had the car buts lets just say i would have on f*cking fast older mazda rx7 with the rotary engine with all the go fast goodies.would satisfy me just fine


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

94NDTA said:


> "I've seen ford taurus's with better styling cues."
> 
> [snapback]1134134[/snapback]​


wel i was following you till you dropped this enola gay of bombs..

the taurus has the styling cues of something i would deposit in the porcalin receptical after thanksgiving dinner..

i dont think the Evo gets the kind of attention some people think but its hard to arguee any point with someone who is obsesed with the car..

its cool its fast, its a full on ricer street/rally car right from the showroom BUT there are alot of other cars that are sexier even if they dont produce teh same performance numbers..

besides most people with hot cars drive them like blue hair grandmas so it doesnt matter how much perforance it has. i work with a guy that has an evo and i dont think hes ever got it over 5500 rpm or hit a corner faster then 30mph, he drives it like a pansy..


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

nismo driver said:


> 94NDTA said:
> 
> 
> > "I've seen ford taurus's with better styling cues."
> ...


I was exaggerating.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

evo=peice of crap to the sti. I dont know exactly where you got the info that you did on the evo but the damn comparison ratings are the damn same on the two it really only boils down to personal preference when it comes to making the decesion on what one to buy.Please learn more about the two they are very simalar indeed.just like you said in the previous posts evo is better in some aspects but respectivly so is the sti over the evo. thanks ak


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

if you want a sexy car.. g35/or drop top 350z.. is there any question that those are the two of the sexiest cars out right now? Thats my point.. the gto is barely offers anything in performance over those cars.. plus they have 10x the luxury appeal. im not saying the evo is sexy, its ugly stock but there are more parts available for it then any other new car!.. parts from all over the world! Its a clean slate. that actually looks like a race car, aggressive and pissed off.. especially the MR. If the GTO is supposed to be some kind of sports car well it completely missed. There are tons of better cars to buy for the same amount.

oh and just an FYI tonight on discovery channel at 10PM they will be playing the top gear episode evo vs lambo (spoiler.. the ugly car with the big wing wins)


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

Poseidon X said:


> if you want a sexy car.. g35/or drop top 350z.. is there any question that those are the two of the sexiest cars out right now? Thats my point.. the gto is barely offers anything in performance over those cars.. plus they have 10x the luxury appeal. im not saying the evo is sexy, its ugly stock but there are more parts available for it then any other new car!.. parts from all over the world! Its a clean slate. that actually looks like a race car, aggressive and pissed off.. especially the MR. If the GTO is supposed to be some kind of sports car well it completely missed. There are tons of better cars to buy for the same amount.
> 
> oh and just an FYI tonight on discovery channel at 10PM they will be playing the top gear episode evo vs lambo (spoiler.. the ugly car with the big wing wins)
> [snapback]1134155[/snapback]​


The GTO iwasn't designed to be a sports car. But it does offer 405 hp, 6 spd, and IRS. How does that not offer anything over those cars? I will admit, they did fail in the looks department, but again, they were saving that for the new F-body. The car isn't aimed towards younger buyers anyway. They didn't make it to replace the F-body. I have seen a handfull of nice looking GTOs.

Also, I am NOT trying to push the GTO, I don't like the car, I'm just saying you calling the GTO ugly is like the pot calling the kettle black.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

Poseidon X said:


> if you want a sexy car.. g35/or drop top 350z.. is there any question that those are the two of the sexiest cars out right now? Thats my point.. the gto is barely offers anything in performance over those cars.. plus they have 10x the luxury appeal. im not saying the evo is sexy, its ugly stock but there are more parts available for it then any other new car!.. parts from all over the world! Its a clean slate. that actually looks like a race car, aggressive and pissed off.. especially the MR. If the GTO is supposed to be some kind of sports car well it completely missed. There are tons of better cars to buy for the same amount.
> 
> oh and just an FYI tonight on discovery channel at 10PM they will be playing the top gear episode evo vs lambo (spoiler.. the ugly car with the big wing wins)
> [snapback]1134155[/snapback]​


the g35 is sweet, im not really a big fan of the 350 convertable but the hardtop is nice, i wish they would make a traga or t top version..

you really cant argue the evo and the gto against each other, they arent in the same class and wouldnt appeal to the same groups..

gto is a lame attempt at bringing back a classic, its RWD with a strong v-8 and shitty plastic interior with a very bland exterior.. the mustang is a way better car to compare to the gto and the new stang is way hotter inside and out.. the new charger is another attempt at the similar market but also misses the mark like the gto it has the power but is a totally un-original design based on existing cars with differnt badge..

the evo can really only really be put in the same class as the sti, rs4, r32
basically AWD turbo'd compacts. of those its the cheapest msrp and pretty much best bang for the buck.. persomally i like the evo rs urban jungle package. more of a sleeper, stripped down with out the big wing. but if i had to choose a car out of the group it would be the sti, but id put a carbon fiber trunk lid and hood with a intercoller relocation to the front, more of a sleeper look with no badges, more like the impreza..


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Poseidon X said:


> cant believe you guys are comparing gto looks to the evo .. gto looks like a grandpa car.. the evo looks like a race/ rally car which is what is..
> [snapback]1134085[/snapback]​


The evo looks like a suped up economy sedan, which is what it is. Not to take away from the fact that it's a great performing car, but it's not exactly the prom queen as far as looks go.

Look familiar?


----------



## EZ_Ian (Feb 21, 2004)

lightning2004 said:


> hey guys lets say after buying your car or truck and had $15000 left over for mods..what car or truck would this be? objective is to have the loudest,fastest street monster..not to interested in paint job or rims..but must look nice from the factory..right now im thinking maybe the new charger..but why does it have to be a dodge
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What type of car you lookin for. First, let answer some Q's

!: Car or truck
2: drivetran (FF, FR, MR, RR, AWD) i think those are all
3: um.... then brand or style
4: tell me what you come up with.... I masturbate to cars all day while hiding in my grandpa's woodshed thinking about driving one of them one day.......errrrr just reply!


----------



## red&black (Feb 25, 2005)

Poseidon X said:


> your better off with just some basic bolt ons if you go with an sti, then fixing the suspension, which needs some major money put into it... sti + 15K = 400whp? evo + 15K = 600+whp. Sti is more then 99.999% of people can handle anywy. haha.. i like all the people that think they can controll a 400whp race car. NOT! learn how to drive first with some driving lessons before you kill yourself. balance is better then power any day. but if it comes to which is faster.. the evo has dominated ever single evo/sti ( like the top 5-10 cars all evos lol) shoot out.. and has also owned them on the roadcourse and autox ( i.e. cyber evo.. fastest modified import in the world)
> 
> .. and if you want to go fast just screw all these other cars and get an ariel atom.. 53K and you have a car thats as fast as a ferrari enzo stock at the track! accelerate like no other car on the planet.. faster the a super bike on a road course! 0-60 2.8 seconds!... ahh everybody else just go home. I really want one of these cars... a 10 second car is weak compared to a car like this.
> http://www.ariel.us.com/04/topgear.htm
> ...


dude i was just stating my opinion on the topic, why don't you just calm the f*ck down about you evo, i don't care.


----------



## EZ_Ian (Feb 21, 2004)

Well wait, if he wants a muscle car.... id get an OLD GTO, an OLD Shelby Mustang, a used Lotus Elise, srt4 (best bang for the buck msrp 20k or so with 230 hp at wheel I drive one im faster than your FF 2.4 litre), srt8 is coming soon, nissan sentra spec-v, of course skyline since i said nissan, and now that im on nissan, how about a nismo z or a nizmo 400r? oh man.... i gotta stop thinkin about these cars or im gonna spew! srt-10 99 gts coupe pwn j00 all!!!!!


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

EZ_Ian said:


> Well wait, if he wants a muscle car.... id get an OLD GTO, an OLD Shelby Mustang, a used Lotus Elise, srt4 (best bang for the buck msrp 20k or so with 230 hp at wheel I drive one im faster than your FF 2.4 litre), srt8 is coming soon, nissan sentra spec-v, of course skyline since i said nissan, and now that im on nissan, how about a nismo z or a nizmo 400r? oh man.... i gotta stop thinkin about these cars or im gonna spew! srt-10 99 gts coupe pwn j00 all!!!!!
> [snapback]1134207[/snapback]​


We had a used lotus elsie that had 127K miles for sale for $14K...It looked so good, and I wanted it bad, but the repairs, and the miles, I couldn't get myself to buy it.

Edit: Not elise....the other one...esprit? I think..


----------



## tinylilredbelly's (Jul 27, 2004)

if i had a car and 15 grand to drop///
id need one car and one donor car.

1985 Volkswaggen Jetta 2dr 5 spd. ($500)
and a 1989 Bmw 325 IX (4 wheel drive 5 spd.($1500)

Basically drop the Bmw engine and tranny, transfercase, brakes, suspension, and drop that into the jetta..

now you have a bmw 6 cyl, thats 5spd, 4wd in a shell thats half of the wieght. Drop the rest of the money on tires, steel wheels , Turbo, head work, header, pipe,cats, cam, pistons, fuel injectors, intercooler, cai, chip it , lowering springs(a resonable 1.5 drop)

and holy sh*t you got a car that will maul most anything. yes it can be beat, but everyone everywhere with anything can always beat everyone else. Theres always one guy somewhere with 60 g's in the engine alone.

I wouldnt even paint it.. maybe black primer depending on the base colour, but if it was like a navy blue id leave it.. and spank people with my beater sleeper.


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

tinylilredbelly said:


> if i had a car and 15 grand to drop///
> id need one car and one donor car.
> 
> 1985 Volkswaggen Jetta 2dr 5 spd. ($500)
> ...


So basically you would have a $15k sh*t box that is fast?


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2005)

This is coming from someone who doesn't know sh*t about cars:

The evo just looks like every other racer out there. Just like a civic. You look at it, then you realize you're getting deja vu, from every other time some hyped up car drives by.

The GTO (if thats the black one posted a couple pages back) looks badass, but if I saw it on a regular road, it would look like an old, boring car.

It's all about the sound, and the GTO, mixed with a loud engine, would be pretty badass!

--Dan

EDIT: THis is coming from somone who drives Jettas


----------



## delta (Jul 23, 2004)

tinylilredbelly said:


> i
> 
> I wouldnt even paint it.. maybe black primer depending on the base colour, but if it was like a navy blue id leave it.. and spank people with my beater sleeper.
> [snapback]1134247[/snapback]​


fast cars that look like beaters are the sh*t cuz almost nobody ever suspects them. then bam outta nowhere u are eatin people.


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

DannyBoy17 said:


> This is coming from someone who doesn't know sh*t about cars:
> 
> The evo just looks like every other racer out there. Just like a civic. You look at it, then you realize you're getting deja vu, from every other time some hyped up car drives by.
> 
> ...


He is refering to the new GTO, which is this.


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

the new gto is gay.
wes


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

94NDTA said:


> He is refering to the new GTO, which is this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thats like the home town hotties pics from maxim though..

it looks hot in the picture all made up to look hot and airbrushed to perfection, but you see it coming down the street and wouldnt even give it a mild consideration of hitting it..


----------



## brianp (Jun 11, 2004)

get a used Z06, id say 99-02 for about 25k. get the Lingenfelter kit. thats what i would do. or if you want something that handles better ger an STi


----------



## tinylilredbelly's (Jul 27, 2004)

may be a piece of sh*t that goes fast.. but id be laughing at any 3rd gen any 4th gen, it would rape a sh*t load of cars.. and hoestly they look good if done right...

if forgot to add cosmetics.. which wouldnt be much grill and headlight conversion,(circle lights) 92 full coloured bumpers, smoked tails and 
borla muffler with like a 1 inch raise> ohhhhh gooodnessssss pure sex...

any car looks good when you do it right,... thats just one car i want/will make in the future.


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

both the two rally cars are loosely based on these models.. but the frames are way different. Although im sure this is the case with the sti as well i cant elaborate on fact.. but with the evo it shares 0 body parts with the normal lancer.. they are built in different continents. When you buy a mustang cobra.. your gettin the same frame that the crappy 20K mustangs come with.. no different just a big hand built motor dropped in.. whoopie!. The evo is built from the ground up with the same frames that are used for the WRC P cup.. so your gettin a race car frame.

And i was in no way indicating that the evo was superior to the sti before.. sti is a great car and im freinds with suby owners but it the usdm sti is not as raw as the evo... bring over the spec c and it will be another story.. and its fact that the sti hasnt even come close to touching the top evos at the evo vs sti shoot out ( the fastest sti broke its axel.. so tell mee which is more reliable in the 10s?).. id like to see garunteed 600+whp out of the sti for 10K in engine mods.. to me its not happening.. just because a couple full out tuner cars did it doesnt mean a private owner can, in the case of the 4g63 600 whp is super easy and and joe that drops 10K can have a 600awhp car.

if you want to talk about a car thats damn fast in a straight line.. srt4 mopar stage III.. best straight line value you can by.. after getting beat by a stage III i went to test drive one... sorta felt like an unstable boat after coming out of the evo and it didnt really have the accleration i thought, but from a roll its ok... but the best part is the mopar stage packages are really affordable.

I also hate the fact.. although it cant be helped that people would compare evos/stis to ricers and fast and the furious.. these cars looked like way before anybody would have ever considered putting a big wing on their car...generations of people who wanted the cars decided to copy the styles onto their own pos ricer civics etc. If you look at the fine details of the car they are of high quality..the fact that someone is ignorant and wouldnt know a legendary sports car isnt a honda with a wing doesnt really bother me that much though.

The is another great thing going for turbo cars.. and that is the alcohol injection era.. this is becoming very popular. turbo car owners dont go around shooting a bunch of nitrous into their engines..how does 550awhp on the stock block with cams sound? http://forums.evolutionm.net/showthread.ph...9&highlight=evo



scrappydoo said:


> Poseidon X said:
> 
> 
> > your better off with just some basic bolt ons if you go with an sti, then fixing the suspension, which needs some major money put into it... sti + 15K = 400whp? evo + 15K = 600+whp.
> ...





elTwitcho said:


> Poseidon X said:
> 
> 
> > cant believe you guys are comparing gto looks to the evo .. gto looks like a grandpa car.. the evo looks like a race/ rally car which is what is..
> ...


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

:laugh: thats funny.. yeah those pictures make it look somewhat good.. but the back end is







Id definately take an older muscle car over that.. and hell im a fan of the trans-am firehawks.. that car is worth putting some time into for sure.

oh yeah and unmodded lotus elise > almost any other modded car at autox..so if i could just have one of those stock i would take it











nismo driver said:


> 94NDTA said:
> 
> 
> > He is refering to the new GTO, which is this.
> ...


----------



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

94NDTA said:


> DannyBoy17 said:
> 
> 
> > This is coming from someone who doesn't know sh*t about cars:
> ...


You know I had a Grand Prix that looked about just like that. GTO looks like every other Pontiac.


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

sccavee said:


> 94NDTA said:
> 
> 
> > DannyBoy17 said:
> ...


GTO looks like every other pontiac, cuz it IS a pontaic.


----------



## mori0174 (Mar 31, 2004)

94NDTA said:


> elTwitcho said:
> 
> 
> > 94NDTA said:
> ...


thats not senior citizen in any way. I like the look of it a lot.


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

yeah but the interior is hideous! its a hot rod sports car with an old man buick interior..lol that just funny. GNs are cool cars though. that like a weekend drag car though, it would be cool to have one in the garage if you didnt have a huge budget to spend on something more modern.. what are you guys waiting for.. top gear is on the discovery channel now on the east!


----------



## johndeere (Jul 21, 2004)

mori0174 said:


> 94NDTA said:
> 
> 
> > elTwitcho said:
> ...


Me too, thats muscle look baby.


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

Poseidon X said:


> yeah but the interior is hideous! its a hot rod sports car with an old man buick interior..lol that just funny. GNs are cool cars though. that like a weekend drag car though, it would be cool to have one in the garage if you didnt have a huge budget to spend on something more modern.. what are you guys waiting for.. top gear is on the discovery channel now on the east!
> [snapback]1134979[/snapback]​


Wait, are you saying the GN's interior is bad, or the GTO, because the GTO's interior is above and beyond the Evo, and a good amount of cars in it's price range. If you say the GTO has a "plasticy" interior, I will just assume you havn't sat in it. It is just as good as the new caddillacs.


----------



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

94NDTA said:


> sccavee said:
> 
> 
> > 94NDTA said:
> ...


Yep that's not a compliment.


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

Poseidon X said:


> and its fact that the sti hasnt even come close to touching the top evos at the evo vs sti shoot out ( the fastest sti broke its axel.. so tell mee which is more reliable in the 10s?)..
> [snapback]1134462[/snapback]​


If you're reffering to the shoot-out in Englishtown, NJ on 11Sept04, that was an Eastcoast shoot-out and doesn't speak for Subaru's across the nation. The fastest Subies are on the West Coast. Namely ESX, Kingpin, etc.. Besides it's extremly common for AWD cars to break axles or diff bolts when racing.


Poseidon X said:


> id like to see garunteed 600+whp out of the sti for 10K in engine mods.. to me its not happening.. just because a couple full out tuner cars did it doesnt mean a private owner can, in the case of the 4g63 600 whp is super easy and and joe that drops 10K can have a 600awhp car.
> [snapback]1134462[/snapback]​


Well I just showed you a link to I-speed who sells fully built Crawford engines. Or you can look at Easystreet, who before thier split with Tony Rigoli, sold the exact same engine they used in their record setting 9.60 @ 144.78mph car. They now sell Crawford engines capable of the same.

Now Rigoli sells engines in the US on thier own. They're the same engines they use in thier record setting 8.95 @ 147mph car, which put's it right up there with Zohab Razak's EVO III- [email protected]

So get off your highhorse because the STi is just as capable as the Evo.


----------



## LunaSick (Nov 18, 2003)

evo's are good, but they look like a cross between shedder from ninja turtles, and a shoe box.


----------



## lightning2004 (Jun 25, 2005)

well im sold im eiter gona go with the 69 or the 72..there both clean and drive incrediable..what do you guys suggest..cant just go by color cause there both silver..what year has the best mods for them?


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

94NDTA said:


> Poseidon X said:
> 
> 
> > yeah but the interior is hideous! its a hot rod sports car with an old man buick interior..lol that just funny. GNs are cool cars though. that like a weekend drag car though, it would be cool to have one in the garage if you didnt have a huge budget to spend on something more modern.. what are you guys waiting for.. top gear is on the discovery channel now on the east!
> ...


um thats because it was origoanlly made to be a caddy here int eh states in teh early 90's then it wasnt selling well so they started selling it in australia as a holden monaro with a bigger engine, the popularity of that is what kept it going and now the manaro/catterra 
it has been a long slow evolution of unoriginality for the GTO



















the number one reason i hate the GTO is because its not a GTO its a rebadged holden.. they where so cheap and lazy they couldnt even put effort in designing a car that even slightly resembles or pay tribute to the classic..


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

lightning2004 said:


> well im sold im eiter gona go with the 69 or the 72..there both clean and drive incrediable..what do you guys suggest..cant just go by color cause there both silver..what year has the best mods for them?
> [snapback]1135192[/snapback]​


personally i kind of like the 69 alittle more









i just like the head light design on the96 more then the 72 other then that its very similar


----------



## tinylilredbelly's (Jul 27, 2004)

id take a 65 Gto if i were ever to do something like that.


----------



## tinylilredbelly's (Jul 27, 2004)

hmmm 455 tripower.


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

OMg funniest quote ever.. ill gladly display that im my sig











LunaSick said:


> evo's are good, but they look like a cross between shedder from ninja turtles, and a shoe box.
> [snapback]1135015[/snapback]​


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

nismo driver said:


> 94NDTA said:
> 
> 
> > Poseidon X said:
> ...


I agree with and allready knew everything you are talking about. I will admit it is a large flop, and do not like the car. I still think it looks just as bad as the evo.


----------



## fiveo93 (Jan 19, 2004)

<----------------------


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

lightning2004 said:


> well im sold im eiter gona go with the 69 or the 72..there both clean and drive incrediable..what do you guys suggest..cant just go by color cause there both silver..what year has the best mods for them?
> [snapback]1135192[/snapback]​


They both look good. I'd get the one that's in better condition.

Since you already have your truck you can be as patient as you want looking for your next car. Why not look around for something a little more rare. Here's some suggestions:
1970 Boss 302









1969 Shelby GT350









1970 Plymouth Roadrunner Superbird


----------

